# Frappaccino FINALLY kidded!!



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Twin Bucklings. Introducing Jim Beam and Jack Daniels!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Very cute, congrats!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

so cute!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wonderful, cute little guys...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Using Momma as a playground and exploring today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Those are some adorable kids! Are you going to keep them or sell them?


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks! Thats always the hard part. Deciding to keep or sell. They are both boys and I dont need a buck because we just bought a little guy to be our herd sire. So if I keep them its just another couple mouths to feed. We may wether one to keep as a companion to our herd sire. So I guess we would sell the other one. And I'm kinda waiting to see what my other two does have. AAAAHHHH Too many decisions! lol


----------

